# Flowerhorn Pricing



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i know these guys go from cheap, to remortgage your house expensive...i have no idea to tell how much one of these guys is worth, so i figured i'd ask here...

the store up in NH has a couple 4" "golden" flowerhorns that they're charging 35 bucks for. they look good, but they're very plain compared to most flowerhorns i've seen...

i stopped at another store today and they had a 5" flowerhorn with awesome colors, so i snapped a couple photo's (showing the best one) with my cell. they want $150 for this guy...any thoughts? fair price? thanks in advance...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Hold out
Thats a $60 fish at best..

You afraid to order man...If not-Look at jeff rapps..And get a trimac....If you can see if they will go down on the price any......Even way up my way I can find better deals...My old FH/Trimac was a $70 FH and that was over priced.....Only reason I bought it was cause of strain/variant it was....


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

can't find any trimacs on his site...wouldn't mind shipping, but i need to hop on something within the next few days. nitrites are falling. haha. it's a nice looking fish, but damn, thanks for the heads up. 150 is a lot for a 5" FW fish.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> can't find any trimacs on his site...wouldn't mind shipping, but i need to hop on something within the next few days. nitrites are falling. haha. it's a nice looking fish, but damn, thanks for the heads up. 150 is a lot for a 5" FW fish.


Straight from his site

trimaculatus 1-1.25" 7.50 juveniles of super showy, colorful race of trimacs


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

i have a 6" trimac from rapps r1dermon he is $75


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Ya, that fish isn't very impressive. There are so many factors that make flowerhorns valuable. Interestingly enough, I think some of the "less impressive" ones are actually more impressive.

Although, absolutely DO NOT purchase that thing for $160.

Check aquabid man! Only get the ones with American flags after their names though so you don't have to worry about importing!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I wouldnt pay $150 for the one pictured above, looks to plain to me.

Be patient and if you have to add some shrimp or tilapia pieces to keep your cycle going and do reular waterchanges

Here is a pic of my old guy, purchased at 4in for $100 and worth every penny with that red throat and KOK

It killed me to get rid of him but I had to start selling my tanks


----------



## chrscap (Feb 16, 2007)

im active on flowerhorn for at least 6 years, you can do way better on aquabid for 150, take a look, even if its overseas, you can still get a good one for 80 and domestic shipping will still cost you less then 150.

One you posted is a low grade, somewhat mixture of kamfa but not much to offer.

Let me know if you need help finding a high quality one, i got the hook up.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

the one feefa posted is exactly what im looking for...GUIDE ME!!! haha...im a flowerhorn NOOB.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

If you have a China town or asian district near you I would head there and see if there is an lfs. Probably be your best bet for finding a higher grade FH


----------



## chrscap (Feb 16, 2007)

best bet is going on AquaBid.com and looking in the flowerhorn section. Overseas flowerhorn have better quality. USA breeding isnt up to date yet.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

settled on a wild trimac


----------

